# Why was ED Incentive reduced?



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

expilot said:


> [*QUOTE=aardvark;9794919]Bragging rights/showing off? Sure, there's a kernel of truth there for a minority of EDers. I can certainly see the argument for that when a few EDers are driving around for years with their long-expired German tourist plates still on their cars.*
> 
> And this is a bad thing, why?? I find it to be a great conversation starter and have personally been able to get people thinking about buying a BMW because of the ED experience they could have. Not "Showing Off or Bragging", it just makes me smile every time I look at the Zoll Plate and remember the great ED time we had. :beerchug:
> 
> (Photo below taken Christmas Morning 2014 at Diamond Lake, Oregon. The regular Oregon plate is mounted to the forward tow link socket.)


It's not a bad thing at all. I always try to give a thumbs up to drivers of any U.S. BMW, Mercedes-Benz, Audi, and Porsche cars that still have the German tourist license plate affixed. :thumbup:

btw, nice photo!


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

Never said it was a 'bad thing.' It's not hurting anyone, and if you like doing, do it. But there's really no way to spin it other than as an attention-seeking thing. There's no practical reason for re-attaching your tourist plates following re-delivery. You're not in Germany anymore. You're not going to bring your car back to Germany to drive around. Even if you were going to bring the car back to Deutschland, the plates are expired. And it's not even possible to pretend that, well, you're just too gosh-darned lazy to remove your Euro plates... as we all know that they're removed at the delivery center and put in the trunk. So, you took your expired tourist plates out of the trunk and put them back on the car, why? Fine, it's a conversation-starter or a fun way to signal ED to fellow owners, yada yada yada... bottom line is that you want attention. That's fine. It's no different than a 'Yale alumni' license plate holder, etc.


----------



## expilot (Mar 20, 2013)

aardvark said:


> Never said it was a 'bad thing.' It's not hurting anyone, and if you like doing, do it. But there's really no way to spin it other than as an attention-seeking thing. There's no practical reason for re-attaching your tourist plates following re-delivery. You're not in Germany anymore. You're not going to bring your car back to Germany to drive around. Even if you were going to bring the car back to Deutschland, the plates are expired. And it's not even possible to pretend that, well, you're just too gosh-darned lazy to remove your Euro plates... as we all know that they're removed at the delivery center and put in the trunk. So, you took your expired tourist plates out of the trunk and put them back on the car, why? Fine, it's a conversation-starter or a fun way to signal ED to fellow owners, yada yada yada... bottom line is that you want attention. That's fine. It's no different than a 'Yale alumni' license plate holder, etc.


*Wouldn't know about the "Yale Alumni Thing" but for your info, only the rear plate was removed at the VPC, the front plate stayed on. 
Sorry you don't like all the "yada yada yada", maybe if it bothers you so much you could have refrained from the "Yada Yada Yada" of your own. 
Just sayin', other opinions may vary. 
*


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

I am going to cross shop the 2017 MB E Class this week. Plus the Audi A7. The chances of me leasing another 5er are slim. I am really pissed at BMW for reducing Euro Delivery.


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

pharding said:


> I am going to cross shop the 2017 MB E Class this week. Plus the Audi A7. The chances of me leasing another 5er are slim. I am really pissed at BMW for reducing Euro Delivery.


As much of a BMW fan that I continue to be, I think it's mostly inertia at this point. There isn't a model that Bmw markets in US that I would consider over the competition at this point in time. 
Apparently, consumers are voting with their feet: BMW NA sales are noticeably down.


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

BravoMikeWiskey said:


> As much of a BMW fan that I continue to be, I think it's mostly inertia at this point. There isn't a model that Bmw markets in US that I would consider over the competition at this point in time.
> Apparently, consumers are voting with their feet: BMW NA sales are noticeably down.


I would submit that the 2-series beats Mercedes' entry-level CLA series and Audi's A3/S3. It's not exactly an apples-to-apples comparison (BMW's rwd-based coupes vs the competitions' fwd-based sedans), but the vehicles are roughly comparable in terms of size and price.

Beyond that, I have to more or less agree. The folks in Munich need to up their game.


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

Until the E43 comes out, the E is a non-starter for any up engine buyer on the BMW side. Knowing MB, the E43 will not lease very well at all. And the A6/A7 are most certainly due to be replaced very soon.


----------



## zerbitini (Jan 31, 2010)

expilot said:


> [*QUOTE=aardvark;9794919]Bragging rights/showing off? Sure, there's a kernel of truth there for a minority of EDers. I can certainly see the argument for that when a few EDers are driving around for years with their long-expired German tourist plates still on their cars.*
> 
> And this is a bad thing, why?? I find it to be a great conversation starter and have personally been able to get people thinking about buying a BMW because of the ED experience they could have. Not "Showing Off or Bragging", it just makes me smile every time I look at the Zoll Plate and remember the great ED time we had. :beerchug:
> 
> I agree with you completely expilot. I put our front plate back on as a reminder to my wife and myself about the best vacation we've ever had!


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

2010? Time to go back and get another one. 

Mine is hanging in my cube at work. Great conversation starter.



zerbitini said:


> expilot said:
> 
> 
> > [*QUOTE=aardvark;9794919]Bragging rights/showing off? Sure, there's a kernel of truth there for a minority of EDers. I can certainly see the argument for that when a few EDers are driving around for years with their long-expired German tourist plates still on their cars.*
> ...


----------

